# Upcoming Valentines Day making me depressed



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

This year is really bugging me because I don't want to be alone. I'm pretty lonely right now. Though, I will be busy anyway working. It's difficult not to think about it. 

Here's some positives of being single. 

I don't have to put up with relationship issues 
Quarks or any of the fighting that you have to put up with at times 

I can go to the gym whenever I want to 

You don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on gifts or for paying for supper or the movies (Though I really do enjoy giving to others) 

Relationships = stress

If you can think of any of the other positives of being single, add them here. Thanks


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

People in relationships can act so irrationally and impulsively, and this could be you eventually, that they should be shot for the stress they induce in others. That alone is a reason not to feel so bad.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im gonna be spending valentines day/night in a hospital. cant get much worse than that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

To be honest, it didn't really bother me much until a year or two ago.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I have no idea why, but I like it when people ask me what I'm doing for Valentines Day, and I can assure them that I won't be doing anything. I guess I like feeding my subconscious reasons to dislike myself.

But at the same time I hate it.

It reminds me of this customer I had. He was talking about all the awesome stuff he would be doing for New Years. Then he said, 'Well I suppose you are doing something special with your boyfriend for New Years'

'No, I don't have a boyfriend. And I won't be doing anything for New Years'

Awkward silence.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Valentines Day sucks. I always hated it.
Stupidest holiday ever.
I think I'm just going to start celebrating a second Halloween that day instead. Every day is Halloween for me anyway. :b


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm doing my best to forget it even exists. I scheduled a meeting for me and my staff on Valentines Day. Nobody had better whine about it either. There are 364 other days during the year to show your love and affection. Just because ****ing Hallmark says there aren't doesn't mean you have to be a goddam puppet. That, and our meetings never last more than one hour. 

Will I succeed in forgetting it exists? Not ****ing likely. :sigh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I can look forward to my boyfriend's Valentines email since he's in a different country. :sigh


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This is kind of depressing, but I could've spent Valentine's Day with the guy I'm dating. I can't now because he blew it with me yesterday.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I hate valentines day. And its gonna be even worse for me this year cause I'm interested in someone who doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I tend to be able to shrug it off. If I'd ever celebrated it in the past it'd be harder, but I have nothing to miss, I just think of it like it's some festival of a popular religion I don't belong to.


----------



## Dolphin (Mar 24, 2004)

Valentines Day has stopped existing for me many, many years ago.
I doesn't even make me sad anymore.

I just went through my e-mail stationery and asked myself why I ever downloaded all that cute Valentine stationery. :lol Oh well, at least it looks really pretty and I can use it when e-mailing my pen pals. :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I have become numb about holidays in general. I just don't really care. As for being lonely, yeah I care. I want a nice girl...


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

This years Valentines Day is making me twice as upset....once of my favorite bands is playing a show in town that night....I could go if I wanted, but there's no way in hell I'm going to go by myself in a room full of couples. Its hard enough to go on a normal night, much less Valentines Day. Last year I went to the gym that night and that wasn't so bad because there were no couples hanging out together. Maybe I'll do that this year, at least that will help me forget the fact that I'm missing the show.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm used of it. Never had a valentine so it's nothing new. I actually get relieved. No stressing over finding some thoughtful gift and trying to make reservations for dinner when every place is packed. I tend to feel more lonely during christmas and new years.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> If you can think of any of the other positives of being single, add them here. Thanks


You're not tied to one person and can date around.
You're free to flirt without feeling guilty if it goes anywhere.
More time to yourself and with friends.

I can't think of anything else. And those positives doesn't necessarily cater to people with social phobia. :/


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I actually don't get depressed around Valentines Day because I think it's a stupid holiday to begin with


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I should go to the bars, I figure the women there are incredibly lonely (like me) and looking to drink their loneliness away hanging out at the bars on Valentine's Day, so then I come in and sweep them off their feet and become their savior. (not happening)


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Great, if my Valentines Day wasn't going to be bad enough by me skipping the concert I really want to go to, now a memo was sent out at work that we're having a big "holiday" party that day too....for Valentines Day? I can understand the real holidays but why this one...and their going to be raffling off various "couples packages" too....like dinner for two, a weekend getaway package, etc..., I think I may call in sick


----------



## Chubz (Aug 29, 2004)

Message said:


> I have no idea why, but I like it when people ask me what I'm doing for Valentines Day, and I can assure them that I won't be doing anything. I guess I like feeding my subconscious reasons to dislike myself.


Wow.. and I thought I was the only one who actually likes feeding myself those reasons to dislike myself.

:afr

At least I'm not alone!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

quiet_one said:


> I actually don't get depressed around Valentines Day because I think it's a stupid holiday to begin with


That makes sense. I'm guessing you feel that what's the point in setting aside a date to show your love for your significant other since you should be showing them how much you love them everyday as they may not be here tomorrow.

Or perhaps you don't believe in love?


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

No, I'm awlays depressed about this. Valentines day does not make it beter or worse, it stays the same.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I try not to think about it. But I'm going to make red velvet cupcakes, so that makes me feel better about it. :lol


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

I could care less.


----------



## silentstorm (Feb 12, 2007)

Valentines day is just a stupid tradition. It means nothing and is just a regular day except people get heart shaped boxes filled with artificial chocolate bon bon's and send sappy love notes. I understand alot of people are lonely and it's sort of a slap in the face that you're alone and don't have someone to share it with though. But don't let it ruin your day, it's one stupid day out of the year.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I never cared enough to get depressed. It's just another day. 
I've been feeling lonely, but it has nothing to do with the holiday.


----------

